# COLOMBO | Colombo City Centre | 183m | 50 fl | T/O



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

source:
https://www.facebook.com/ColomboCityCentre/?ref=stream

website; http://www.colombocitycentre.lk/

*About the project*

Colombo City Centre is a 47 storey mixed use development, comprising a five storey 3,675 m2 (39,560 sq ft) retail space, a 196 room hotel and 178 residential apartments. The building is situated opposite Beira Lake, Colombo 02.

The development was a joint venture between local company, the Abans Group, and Singaporean company, SilverNeedle Hospitality, at an estimated cost of US$170M.

On the third storey of the retail mall will be a 415 seat food court, with 18-20 food outlets. The hotel will be operated by Next Hotels

source: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colombo_City_Centre


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Construction Progress Series*

*November 2017*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BbCLZN7n_TM/?tagged=colombo

*December 2017*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1977666295582398&set=pcb.1977666468915714&type=3&theater

*Christmas lights 2017 (city center on the right)*








https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/306268853213606/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*January 2018 progress*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdglzngFJqK/


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1782343425132976&set=pcb.1782344111799574&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215523833674809&set=pcb.10215523852675284&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo city centre* building which is only a few hundred meters away from the Iconic tower Altair was only ten floors high few months before. Today it stands as another icon in the skyline of Colombo. No doubt that the constructors have utilized the latest methods in the world to achieve this rapid progress. Spot light is on COLOMBO now.

source; https://www.facebook.com/colombofud...111231354843/1982065605392735/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeGkfcnAdQZ/

I think this is taken from the 26ths story roof top of Cinnamon Red hotel...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/KWA-ARCHIT...zZP2JwjTEDAbYw_7qKpp4BOwC-e8-mAFqiLJ8&fref=nf

Seems like cladding has begun on lower floors...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUzhhCDGp-/?tagged=colombo

Colombo City Centre and downtown Colombo as seen from a drone 500 meters above central Colombo.










https://www.instagram.com/p/BeVnh79nBVu


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Very cool. I like the leaning tower.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Some Interior construction shots of Colombo City Centre*



















































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155563084768600&set=pcb.10155563085358600&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Ben2HqjFWTo









https://www.instagram.com/p/BesNzzljoRY/?tagged=colombo









https://www.instagram.com/p/BevOdcQg05_


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...979913.-2207520000.1518016219.&type=3&theater

Pix by Bandara Jms

*Note: * Follow this photographer. Hes a famous photographer. For many years I've seen him share lots of great phographs of different places in SL and abroad. He had other social accounts too. worth keeping an eye for rare pixs
https://www.facebook.com/bandara.jms/photos?pnref=lhc


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfGBf5kgpn_/?tagged=colombo











https://www.instagram.com/p/Be-fsR1A74U/?taken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Update; Feb 2nd week



Ragnarok123 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLm9epHc7y/?taken-at=6875546





Pinkbc said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfINldmHI-e/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...JnjirU4vcksfCtVrMx8Jh9UWDDl_9tpS9ShL7&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTMJL0gydq










https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTklBXFVY3/?taken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfeGKTlBmQD/










https://www.instagram.com/p/BfaJ1TfB7X4/?taken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf5be_Qn4b2


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2064101967169108&set=pcb.2064105253835446&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Final slab of 47th floor.... 



Ragnarok123 said:


> Work on final slab,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhI12BCh...n-at=384277844


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

CCC has topped out. And according to this video it is 50 floors tall!

*Colombo City Center - Structure Completion by Sanken Construction*


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147667437&postcount=441

view from Staple Street


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bh81fVIg...n-at=236304312









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/Bh9Gva9g0I_/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh81fVIgABI/?taken-at=236304312

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiBtXxSFCg7/?taken-at=6875546

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiBmTp9hUK3/?taken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Ground floor entrance work photos*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148052879&postcount=453


---------------------------




















http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BibYo2hn...ken-at=6875546

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BibvhHGn...ken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Biym2tEA...ken-at=6875546









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bi9GItFh...ken-at=6875546









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BjJU6eRg...n-at=236304312


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

All Rights and Thanks to: Praveen Sam
Instagram User: @praveensam









https://www.instagram.com/p/BlKFmKGjMzi/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BmNUEAzH...ken-at=6875546









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BmGd7x0g...ken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlzeVQ1g7cX/?taken-by=selvanesan.lavan


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

update



Popthepuff said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BqDyDAxBX2U/


----------

